# Frustrated, what to do?



## stevj016 (9 Nov 2008)

Hi,

I recently bought a 2008 Dahon Jack and I had it assembled at a Bike shop just to be safe. When I took it there the guy who set it up was only young and I think he had only been there for a few weeks and only had basic training. I wasn't too bothered as it was only going to be assembled. Anyway, the Bike has an annoying loud clicking sound constantly, especially when going uphill pedalling. Also, the chain ALWAYS comes off when its in gear one, which is very annoying. And this is the worrying part, when I brake, as the Bike slows down I can feel this little bump every time the wheels turn. I don't know if the bump is there when I'm going fast as I can't feel anything, but when I brake I can definitely feel it.

Its so frustrating, as I don't want some young apprentice fixing it, I want an experienced Bike technician. How do I find someone who KNOWS what they're doing, as most of the Shops seem to only have these staff who know nothing about Bikes. I'm no Bike expert whatsoever, but I want someone who is an expert. I don't know what to do.

I'm only 16 and I spent most of my Money on the Bike, and now I think I have to spend more on having it fixed, which I don't know if I can afford. My Dad said he would take it to one of his mates, but I'm not sure as I want it done properly. What should I do?

I would really appreciate your help.

Thank you for your time,
Stevj016.


----------



## mickle (9 Nov 2008)

Hey Stevj016 and welcome. The bike is completely covered by warranty so any repairs are covered and won't leave you out of pocket. In addition, most decent shops offer a first free service. This gives the shop an opportunity to pick up on any teething troubles which might occur within the first few hundred miles. So. Give the shop an opportunity to sort out the bike before you start fretting. If they can't sort it out you can look at other avenues but the problems you are experiencing are not uncommon with new bikes.

I have spent many years in bike shops and some of the best mechanics have been young lads.

It sounds like your LH crank or BB cup has come loose, causing the creaking, one of the rims has a step at the joint causing the brake judder and the rear derailleur lower limit screw wasn't set correctly, causing the chain to come off. All easily fixable.

Take it back to the shop ASAP.


----------



## mickle (9 Nov 2008)

Woops, misread your post. You bought the bike mail order and took it to a local shop to have it assembled? The assembly is covered by warranty, gear set up, checking the rims and tightening the LH crank should all be done during assembly. Often known as a PDI, pre-delivery inspection.


----------



## RedBike (9 Nov 2008)

> Anyway, the Bike has an annoying loud clicking sound constantly, especially when going uphill pedalling.


To be honest that could be anything. Seatpost, handlebars, the pivots in the frame... A creak is caused when two parts are moved against each other under a lot of pressure. It's normally a sign that something isn't tight or needs to be greased. 

You need to try and locate where the click is coming from. I once spent weeks taking my bike apart, greasing and tightening everything trying to stop this creaking sound. It turned out to be my shoes / cleats!



> Also, the chain ALWAYS comes off when its in gear one, which is very annoying


There are two small screws on the rear mech. The one that 'limits' how far the rear mech can move in the direction of gear one hasn't been set. This will take a cycle mechanic all of a minute to do. 

These two problems have been caused by someone making a rather rushed job of assembling the bike. I would take it back to the shop and complain / give them half a chance to get things right. To be fare to the shop the bike was probably part assembled when they got it. All they will have done is straighten the bars and screwed your pedals on. Although if you asked them to assemble / check the bike this is what they should have done!



> when I brake, as the Bike slows down I can feel this little bump every time the wheels turn


This is unfortunately a more akward problem ro fix. It sounds like there's a bump / idge in one or both of your rims. You need to look / feel for anything that would cause the brakes to snag. The braking surface should be smooth even where the rim joins to form a loop. If you can find anything then you need to arrange to send the wheel(s) back for replacement under warrenty.


----------



## stevj016 (9 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for your replies, much appreciated. So what do you think I should do, take it to the same shop or to a different one?

Thank you for your time,
Stevj016.


----------



## spandex (9 Nov 2008)

Where do you live?


----------



## mickle (9 Nov 2008)

Take-it-back-to-the-shop-which-assembled-it.


----------



## RedBike (10 Nov 2008)

Take it back to the shop which assembled it and get them to do the job you've already paid for correctly!!!

Be prepared to send the wheels (not the whole bike) back to the company you purchased it from originaly.


----------

